# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Can´t open THUD and Crashes PC

## thythal

I´ve got this pc with all things installed, it´s a fresh windows install and all AV settings are turned off. I got 16GB of RAM.
The only thing that I can see it´s in reliability it says it has a problem with KernelBase.dll

Faulting application name: TurboHUD.exe, version: 20.11.19.1, time stamp: 0x5fb6b6aeFaulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.19041.572, time stamp: 0x1183946cException code: 0xe0434352Fault offset: 0x0000000000023e49Faulting process id: 0x2c7cFaulting application start time: 0x01d6c1eec89b96d2Faulting application path: C:\Users\ThyThal\Desktop\TurboHUD 20.11.19.1 (v9.2) STABLE for Diablo III 2.6.10.71510 (64 bit)\TurboHUD.exeFaulting module path: C:\Windows\System32\KERNELBASE.dllFaulting package full name:Faulting package-relative application ID:

----------


## Stormreaver

- Win10? 64bit?
- D3 in windowed mode?
- Tried running THUD as admin?
- Tried compatibility mode?
- Tried disabling Windows Aero?
- Btw disabling AV does not necessarily stop it from working. It is best to add Turbohud exes or the whole folder to the exeptions list.

----------


## thythal

Yes, I did all of it expect aero.

----------

